# Trace, Lib & Lexi - Fields Pond



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Double-Click the picture to take you to the slide show...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic slide show! I loved it!

What a great day! Did the bumper survive?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I loved the whole slide show, and especailly the LUNGE picture. Trace is beautiful, and getting to be a very grown up boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Unbelievably beautiful pictures! I LOVE the one of the three of them charging into the water! Excellent!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glenn gets props for getting 'in' the pond to snaps some pictures....you can only have so many back of the head shots! LOL
Of course that left me to throw the dummies! hahahah...

Debles that is my fav shot in the whole group...there is one of Trace reaching for the dummy that I really like too...

Jill - I cant get over how he looks soooo grown up at times and then others he is complete puppy....the transformation is so facinating to watch....


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, what beautiful photo's. Can't help but ask what they are all doing now, sound to sleep maybe? <wink>! 
Don't you just love watching them have so much fun in the water. I'd pass up a good movie/TV show anyday just to let them have the world of fun doing what they love so much.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

You guessed it Donna!
They are all zonked out....when they came back from the pond...they were bathed...so they are really tuckered out - laying in piles all over the living room....

Liberty cries/whimpers/whines when she see the water...
When you see them so happy...all you want to do is find a way to give them that experience again...

When asked (husband or the dogs), I have hesitated, but so has my dear husband  - We are of like minds as far as the dogs are concerned


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh same here on the hesitation. I do snicker sometime's when he's off to work and one of the kids arn't feeling the best. I think he calls more about the golden's then he did when I was raising three little human one's. lol. And then there's nights when he come's home late from work and I can hear him out there saying good night to them all...kisses and hugs. 

And, when we have a litter he's calls and informs me that I should be down checking on the babies every 20 minutes or so...Guess I've never whelping or raised a litter before? hehe. 

But all joke's aside..he is the best husband in the world...



LibertyME said:


> You guessed it Donna!
> They are all zonked out....when they came back from the pond...they were bathed...so they are really tuckered out - laying in piles all over the living room....
> 
> Liberty cries/whimpers/whines when she see the water...
> ...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice slideshow Mary! I enjoyed the captions and pictures!! Can't believe Tracer has grown sooo much! =] You have VERY nice lookin' doggies!! =]


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Really great shots. I like how the slide show zooms in on each one. Very nice. 

Is anyone else having to log-in repeatedly? I don't know if it's the site or my computer???


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

HI Paula,
I'm not having any trouble signing in but I've sure messed up a few posts tonight responding from quotes..lol. I tried to copy/paste a sentence, deleted that. lol. I'll catch on to this sooner or later.
Here's hoping this one ends up where it's suspose to.



paula bedard said:


> Really great shots. I like how the slide show zooms in on each one. Very nice.
> 
> Is anyone else having to log-in repeatedly? I don't know if it's the site or my computer???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a ton of fun had by all. Liberty makes a great role model for young Trace. Great to see Lexi joining in on the fun. Wonderful pictures of a golden family having a great outing.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Great slide show! Cisco gets to go swimming 2 weeks a year in Maine and it's his favorite time of the year. Your guys are so lucky to live there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures of you're crew, you're pups are gorgeous.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I love them lunging and racing to get to the bumper.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Great Pics / Slide Show
Really Enjoyed It
Always Nice To See Goldens In Their Favorite Element !


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous photos of a gaggle of happy goldens! Nothing better than fun-induced exhaustion


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I know you are tallented...but how'd ya do the "Bumper Cam!?" 

Trace has grown again...stop adding water...I thaink that's whats do it!?!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> I know you are tallented...but how'd ya do the "Bumper Cam!?"
> 
> Trace has grown again...stop adding water...I thaink that's whats do it!?!


Glenn gets the credit for the bumper shot....he is a good sport!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

looks like a great place to play!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Really enjoyed the slideshow!!.
Great looking dogs doing what they love best!.
The swimming is what attracted me to the breed + the fact that they are gorgeous and great for kids!.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Glen!! Did you have your wet suit on...or your leathers?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That was awesome! I can't wait to get together this weekend!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow- what a great slide show- love the location. Makes me want to move up to Maine! Looks like a wonderful way to spend the day. I agree with all of you- much rather spend an afternoon with Tucker outside than at the theater!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

You put together a great slide show...and I love the captions, too.

Your Goldens are beautiful!!

~Jackie


----------

